# Friargate Railway Station Derby April 2011



## Tomhowe (Apr 15, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Tomhowe (Apr 15, 2011)

Can anyone tell me why these pictures are not showing up? 

*SORTED! *


----------



## krela (Apr 15, 2011)

Follow the instructions on [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009"]this thread[/ame].


----------



## TK421 (Apr 15, 2011)

Great stuff mate, I visited this place way back in 1993, it looks like some clearance of trees has gone on?

Here is a few of my oldies, hope you don't mind but its good to contrast:

The bridge, before the big pointy fence was put up:





Under platform tunnels





Old posts that would have held the station sign





Good to see you can still get round to see it, thanks for the update!


----------



## Tomhowe (Apr 17, 2011)

TK421, they are abfab to compare to, wish i could have seen those sign posts though, Maybe a little more snooping and ill find them  The main reason i went to take a few snaps is because Clowes have recently cleared the area making it a little more accessable - didnt stop me tripping over though!  I think i may have found a signal stump jus outside the station but i didnt have time to take a pic at the time but will do next time


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 17, 2011)

A really nice tour and I like your pics a lot, Tom. Had to come back for another look. 
Just wish I still had an open fireplace...oh, and lived nearer...and own a wheelbarrow! 
Cheers.


----------



## Tomhowe (Apr 17, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> A really nice tour and I like your pics a lot, Tom. Had to come back for another look.
> Just wish I still had an open fireplace...oh, and lived nearer...and own a wheelbarrow!
> Cheers.



Lol Im still not finished with these pics, im gonna be going back down again soon as there was a few bits that i missed or didnt come out well (Takin a better Camera)  

For full descriptions of each photo, Please Visit my Flikr page

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Thanks!


----------



## Tomhowe (Apr 17, 2011)

Tomhowe said:


> TK421, they are abfab to compare to, wish i could have seen those sign posts though, Maybe a little more snooping and ill find them  The main reason i went to take a few snaps is because Clowes have recently cleared the area making it a little more accessable - didnt stop me tripping over though!  I think i may have found a signal stump jus outside the station but i didnt have time to take a pic at the time but will do next time



Just looking back through my photos, i noticed one half hidden post


----------



## TK421 (Apr 17, 2011)

Good man Tom, glad you liked the old photos, there is a few more on my flickr page. Glad to see the site has been cleared a bit allowing for better photos mate.

cheers

Ian


----------



## smileysal (Apr 18, 2011)

Agree, it was very overgrown when me and Mendo visited the place a few years ago, looks a lot better for it too.  Did you have a look in the warehouse building? it's lovely in there, especially in the underground vaulted area. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## alex76 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice report mate


----------



## Tomhowe (Apr 18, 2011)

smileysal said:


> Agree, it was very overgrown when me and Mendo visited the place a few years ago, looks a lot better for it too.  Did you have a look in the warehouse building? it's lovely in there, especially in the underground vaulted area.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sal



I didn't have a look the warehouse that day but i did go in once when i was 14 and yes it really is an ace building, im planning a trip to it soon because i would love to go in the cellars as i have never been in them. Im waiting to get a group of us before i next go in (Safety in Numbers) 

Many Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Tomhowe (Apr 18, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]

Fab oil painting i found in google of the old station and warehouse


----------



## Tomhowe (Apr 18, 2011)

Another very recent visit to the magnificent Friargate Warehouse, i Don't know why but since the first time i saw this impressive structure i really have fallen in love with the place  I did n't go in on this visit but im planning to do so soon 




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Tomhowe (Apr 18, 2011)

This is a screenshot of the GNR warehouse that i am reconstructing in Google Sketch-Up. I will upadate this when i have finished 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## The_Revolution (Apr 20, 2011)

TK421 said:


> The bridge, before the big pointy fence was put up:



I can't tell from you picture, but was that when the arches we still standing beyond the bridge (or is there a drop of the end)? I'd be good to have been able to walk through the city at high level.


----------



## Tomhowe (Apr 25, 2011)

The_Revolution said:


> I can't tell from you picture, but was that when the arches we still standing beyond the bridge (or is there a drop of the end)? I'd be good to have been able to walk through the city at high level.



At the end of the bridges the arches have been demolished, there is now only one arch remaining and the end has been bricked up, these were demolished in the 1980's, however if you live in derby there is a book availiable from any good library. Its called 'memories of friargate station' by susan bourne ISBN1-85983-116-8. This shows the arches prior to demolishion and after demolishion


----------



## The_Revolution (Apr 25, 2011)

Tomhowe said:


> At the end of the bridges the arches have been demolished, there is now only one arch remaining and the end has been bricked up, these were demolished in the 1980's, however if you live in derby there is a book availiable from any good library. Its called 'memories of friargate station' by susan bourne ISBN1-85983-116-8. This shows the arches prior to demolishion and after demolishion



Cheers, I have memories of them from when I was a a kid, but for some reason I thought they were there until the 1990's. Guess my mind isn't what it used to be.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 25, 2011)

Tomhowe said:


> At the end of the bridges the arches have been demolished, there is now only one arch remaining


Where abouts is the arch?


----------



## johno23 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tomhowe said:


> At the end of the bridges the arches have been demolished, there is now only one arch remaining and the end has been bricked up, these were demolished in the 1980's, however if you live in derby there is a book availiable from any good library. Its called 'memories of friargate station' by susan bourne ISBN1-85983-116-8. This shows the arches prior to demolishion and after demolishion



Excellent book,highly recommended for anyone interested in old Friargate station area
Also there is another called "The Friargate Line"which is pretty rare, the last time I looked it was on Amazon for about £90.

However,Derby central Library has a copy or two for loan.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 25, 2011)

johno23 said:


> Also there is another called "The Friargate Line"which is pretty rare, the last time I looked it was on Amazon for about £90..



I LOVE that book. It's such an interesting read and has some great photos.


----------



## burtonbrewery (Apr 26, 2011)

*The Tunnels*

I went october last year into the wear house, getting a bit of a balancing act to get in, but as i was alone an it was getting dark i didn't have chance to get in to deep,










a couple from the inside, but id like to explore the site a bit more, see in the wharehouse and the tunnel's all underneath the station ares, would love to venture in there.


----------



## Tomhowe (May 2, 2011)

burtonbrewery said:


> I went october last year into the wear house, getting a bit of a balancing act to get in, but as i was alone an it was getting dark i didn't have chance to get in to deep,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fab photos there mate, i agree i would love to go under the station


----------



## Tomhowe (May 2, 2011)

Jimba said:


> Where abouts is the arch?



its sort of at the end opposite the cob shop, next to pickfords house


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 3, 2011)

Tomhowe said:


> its sort of at the end opposite the cob shop, next to pickfords house


I got it pointed out to me last time I went to the GNR Warehouse  thanks anyway, though! Did you know that at one stage, that arch used to be an air-raid shelter?!


----------



## talkalot (May 4, 2011)

**

Haha Tom you really need to go into the basement, it really is amazing although when we were entering there was someone injecting so.... to people going sometime soon just beware of needles. Also while we were there a few boards did drop from the 1st floor, so be extremely carefull now!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 4, 2011)

talkalot said:


> Haha Tom you really need to go into the basement, it really is amazing although when we were entering there was someone injecting so.... to people going sometime soon just beware of needles. Also while we were there a few boards did drop from the 1st floor, so be extremely carefull now!



I second what Talkalot said, the basement is well worth a look.

Last time me and some friends went, there were two people in the platform bit who were being a bit naughty (druggies) and as we were about to leave, there were 5 young'uns debating whether or not to go in.

It sounds like it's slowly falling apart...again...there are cylinders in the basement - I'm still suprised the whole place hasn't exploded!

Apparently, there are underground tunnels that go from the basement and go towards the platform area - is this true? We couldn't find any.


----------



## johno23 (May 4, 2011)

Yes,there were some smaller tunnels up to the platforms and ticket office but they were largely backfilled when they demolished the station,you can see one in the basement with rubble and soil spilling from it


----------



## Tomhowe (May 7, 2011)

Jimba said:


> I got it pointed out to me last time I went to the GNR Warehouse  thanks anyway, though! Did you know that at one stage, that arch used to be an air-raid shelter?!



Wow i actually didn't, thanks for that bit of info


----------

